# Looking for work in South burbs Chicago and Indiana



## oldschool (Nov 23, 2004)

7 yrs. experience, insured, 2004 2500 dodge ram/w 8' wester plow & salt spreader/w shaker! :yow!: 

Call Fred @ 708-351-6439


----------



## oldschool (Nov 23, 2004)

Needed Bump!


----------

